# NYC Hiking Clubs



## jimpe (Apr 6, 2006)

The Urban Trail Conference,Inc.a NYC hiking club conducts hikes in NYC 
and promotes hiking in NYC.Please visit our website at http://www.urbantrail.org
to learn more about the club and other NYC hiking clubs.


----------

